# oval circles. please elp



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

*oval circles. please help*

Hi Guys! I wonder if somebody is able to help. when i cut small circles for my my rhinestone stencil i am getting oval results. i always make sure holes are bit bigger then actual stone (ss6) so they still fit nicley but i just wonder if there is anything i could do to calibrate this??

here is the photo of my circles.









thanks in advance!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Try a slower speed and make sure your blade isn't out too far.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Thanks. I have brand new blade. Fited last night. 60. This also happen with 45 degree. I dont think is sticking out to far as i dont have other problems with cutting. But i will try to hide it bit more and see what gona happen 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Check your offset,,start at .25 as i see a tang left as well on each hole.

60 Degree blade

And get inside your blade holder and make sure you have nothing restricting it from turning a complete circle, could be some material residue left inside your blade holder.

I would also check your pressure

If you would like to send me the file i would be happy to check it , just to make sure the circle is completely round before you send to the cutter.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

offset is set for .25. as on the blade box recmoendation. nothing in the holder. blade van rotate with no problems. but as you said i might check the pressure as is set for 500 nw to go through the sandblast material.

thanks for all help so far guys!
btw. how do i send you file?


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Those ovals will be caused by the pressure being too high. It results in the material being stretched while cutting. When we cut sandmask material for rhinestone templates, we use about 110g of force.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

SaB said:


> offset is set for .25. as on the blade box recmoendation. nothing in the holder. blade van rotate with no problems. but as you said i might check the pressure as is set for 500 nw to go through the sandblast material.
> 
> thanks for all help sp far guys!
> btw. how do i send you file?




oh the pressure is way to high, not sure what material you are using but my pressure settings are 140-170 depending on the materials, 
I will get info to you on where to send the file so i can check it,


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

ohhh! thanks guys! but i don't think my knife will go through with lower force...
you say about 110- 150 then?? what cutters? i got Chinese SEIKI one. does the job perfectly only those ovals...
ok. iam going to do some tests with different pressure


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

thank you guys! I would never thought i will resolve this problem so quick! i can not believe i blamed the quality of my little baby cutter 
I just tune up a blade a little. pressure down 200g and i have great circles now!

thanks again ppl!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

SaB said:


> thank you guys! I would never thought i will resolve this problem so quick! i can not believe i blamed the quality of my little baby cutter
> I just tune up a blade a little. pressure down 200g and i have great circles now!
> 
> thanks again ppl!


Wooohoooooooooooo 

Wonderful,,, Glad to have helped,
When you have to much pressure the blade holder comes down to tight on the Template material, and holds it tight under the blade holder which will not allow the material move as it should,,, yep know from trial and error,,,,


----------

